# Dental care products



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

This question gets asked every so often, but I wanted to put it out there again in case there were any new products on the market or newer members who've used different products than the usual recommendations. I'm about to run out of Petrodex toothpaste and Petzlife oral gel. Both have worked decently well for me, but if there's something more effective or equally effective and cheaper, I'd like to hear about it. 

So, what do you use to help keep your dog's teeth clean and healthy? Toothpastes, sprays, powders, water additives?

Note: I know raw bones are great for dog's teeth and I do feed them occasionally, but right now I'm not looking for chews, but instead dental care products to be used in addition to bones/chews.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

When you find something that REALLY works let me know...

Seriously, I think all the stuff you have mentioned is about as good as it may get. I have tried the Petzlife gel and for the life of me it really didn't do much. I think having something for the dog to chew on a regular basis is probably as good as anything. I have been buying Bully Sticks for my dog which are 100% digestible and last more than 5 minutes for aggressive chewers. What I also do is use a chlorohexidine rinse after the dog has eaten to help prevent plaque from forming. Just spray it along the gum line and that's it. That and scale the dogs teeth yourself as I have had to do on occasion. 

P.S. Some claim that when they went to a raw diet that the teeth cleaned up on their own, but I'm not going to venture down that road.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry I didn't respond right away. I typed out a nice long response and then somehow lost it and was too frustrated to try again at the time. ;p

Anyway, I think I'm going to get more Petrodex toothpaste, and some ofthis rinse to replace the Petzlife. The active ingredient is chlorohexidine, whereas it was grapefruit seed oil and alcohol in Petzlife. It's cheaper so I thought it couldn't hurt to try something new. I have confidence in the effectiveness of Petzlife, but she really hates the taste of it.

As for chewing, she gets a nylabone type product, antlers (she's not crazy about them) and some very thin unbleached rawhides. I'd like to go raw aside from recreational bones, but it's not in the cards right now, and most likely will not be within the lifetime of my current dog.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Biotene has a product line now for dogs. DO NOT buy the human kind, it contains xylitol. Xylitol is very dangerous for dogs to ingest. The feedbacks so far is good on this product. Drinking water additive and a daily paste to rub along the gumline. I will be starting my trail on these products shortly.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

I used to give rawhide, but IMO there are much healthier choices, bully sticks being one of them. Have a look at this site for 100% digestible healthy dog chews and treats. These Tripe spirals may be on my next order. http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home...st_bully_sticks_tripe_spirals_5_6_inches.html


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> Biotene has a product line now for dogs. DO NOT buy the human kind, it contains xylitol. Xylitol is very dangerous for dogs to ingest. The feedbacks so far is good on this product. Drinking water additive and a daily paste to rub along the gumline. I will be starting my trail on these products shortly.


Thanks, I'll check it out. 



TomN said:


> I used to give rawhide, but IMO there are much healthier choices, bully sticks being one of them. Have a look at this site for 100% digestible healthy dog chews and treats. These Tripe spirals may be on my next order. http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home...st_bully_sticks_tripe_spirals_5_6_inches.html


I'm well aware of the alternatives but I'm not going to pay double or quadruple the price for a dog that doesn't swallow large pieces anyway. And I don't buy it that rawhide isn't digestible. I mean, they would eat the skin of animals in the wild, right? Obviously a huge chunk is going to be likely to cause problems, but what I'm feeding is the thickness of a pencil and she only tears off small bites at a time. There are no knots or huge pieces to bite off, so I works for my situation.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont brush teeth, or do anything other than feed raw knucklebones once a week. I order them in bulk from A Place For Paws in Ohio and freeze them. I give them frozen and they thaw as they chew on them. My dogs have never needed a dental from the vet and their teeth are pearly white. 

As a side not on the rawhide discussion...yes, they would eat skin in the wild. However, it would not be processed skin and would be nothing like the rawhide that is out there. I have seen WAY to many horrible things happen to clients dogs because of rawhide. And they do nothing for the teeth because they are soft when chewed. I know millions of dogs eat it regularly, but its not worth the risk to me, Bully sticks are a much better option.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Graco - do the knucklebones help with the upper back teeth - the power ones that do much of the work? Poca's teeth look good all around except for that one upper tooth on each side. We use the chlorohexidine spray with a microfiber cloth and give her bullies a couple of times a week. But it doesn't seem to make a dent in that one upper tooth. The vet says her teeth look good and that she doesn't need a cleaning until her spring appt next year, but I would like to see if I can find something that will help until then. Thx.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> Graco - do the knucklebones help with the upper back teeth - the power ones that do much of the work? Poca's teeth look good all around except for that one upper tooth on each side. We use the chlorohexidine spray with a microfiber cloth and give her bullies a couple of times a week. But it doesn't seem to make a dent in that one upper tooth. The vet says her teeth look good and that she doesn't need a cleaning until her spring appt next year, but I would like to see if I can find something that will help until then. Thx.


I'm curious about this too. I have the exact same problem, haha. Everything looks good but those back teeth. Brushing only seems to help keep the tartar from reaching the gumline, but it still remains on the rest of the tooth.

And Graco, I recognize that rawhide in general comes with risks, but as I said before, I think the manner in which I use it makes the risks for my particular dog very minimal. And I was mostly objecting to the suggestion of bully sticks as an alternative. If I could afford them of course I would be using them instead, but I simply can't. I'm interested in the bulk knucklebone business you're bringing up though. ;p Looking into it now.


----------



## zzyzx (Aug 27, 2011)

How about Spot's Chew? It seems like a quality product (based on the ingredients and price) and it's very digestible. But I'm not sure if their claim of cleaning teeth is really true. Do you guys have any idea?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

zzyzx said:


> How about Spot's Chew? It seems like a quality product (based on the ingredients and price) and it's very digestible. But I'm not sure if their claim of cleaning teeth is really true. Do you guys have any idea?


I can't imagine how it would help, honestly. Reminds me of Dentastix, lol.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> I'm curious about this too. I have the exact same problem, haha. Everything looks good but those back teeth. Brushing only seems to help keep the tartar from reaching the gumline, but it still remains on the rest of the tooth.
> 
> And Graco, I recognize that rawhide in general comes with risks, but as I said before, I think the manner in which I use it makes the risks for my particular dog very minimal. And I was mostly objecting to the suggestion of bully sticks as an alternative. If I could afford them of course I would be using them instead, but I simply can't. I'm interested in the bulk knucklebone business you're bringing up though. ;p Looking into it now.


I'm curious how much rawhides cost as I don't feed them. We buy bullysticks in bulk online and they are relatively inexpensive to most chews you can buy in a petstore.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Gally said:


> I'm curious how much rawhides cost as I don't feed them. We buy bullysticks in bulk online and they are relatively inexpensive to most chews you can buy in a petstore.


Rawhide is pretty cheap, as it useless in rendering except for dogs. Lol Regardless of how its "fed" it is largely undigestible, and of no nutrition at all, and does nothing for the teeth because it gets soft when chewed. Rubber bones and even bullies do little to nothing for teeth. It has to be something hard that STAYS hard while chewed to be effective on scraping plaque and tarter from the teeth. The raw bones are far and away the best, but I hate marrow bones because they just lick the marrow out and then get the runs from it. Knucklebones and neck bones are awesome for those back teeth. Both have odd shapes and force the dog to literally scrape their teeth against the crevices and unevenness of the bones. My airedale and standard poodle will naw on them for hours and hours, and most of the time eventually eat them entirely. The place I mentioned has them in different sizes but I,always get the biggest, because that makes them fit their teeth around the bones and actually gnaw. If it fits IN their mouth its too small. Google A Place for Paws and fimd their website. Prices are listed. If you have a butcher around that can get them for you thats great too, just make sure they dont cut them up too much. I just feed the bullies because they are safe and keep them busy for a bit, but they get soft too, so do nothing for plaque and tarter. My poodle will be 6 next week, never needed a dental. Pearly whites, and poodles have terrible teeth.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> Lol Regardless of how its "fed" it is largely undigestible, and of no nutrition at all, and does nothing for the teeth because it gets soft when chewed. Rubber bones and even bullies do little to nothing for teeth. It has to be something hard that STAYS hard while chewed to be effective on scraping plaque and tarter from the teeth.


Lol, that's why I brush her teeth. And it's not like I'm giving them to her as a meal. It's something fun for her to do.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Gally gets the best teeth cleaning from his antler I think. They are a little expensive but he's had the same one for a year now and it is probably no less that half the size it started at. 

As for bullysticks, bought in bulk online they can be as cheap as 0.99 cents each for 6 inch sticks or 1.50 for 12 inch sticks. Buying them in stores is ridiculously expensive here, I've seen them for as much as 2-3$ per inch!


----------



## Husky+BC Mom (Jul 13, 2010)

While full out raw may be daunting for some... There's no reason why you can't supplement with a nice bone-in meat such as Chicken necks/backs or turkey necks. That will work the back teeth and the sides.

Before raw I used dental tools on my dogs teeth to pick off tartar. They didn't mind (some dogs probably would though) and I knew what I was doing. 

Petzlife didn't work for us. My dogs hated the taste and I didn't feel comfortable putting that stuff in their mouths every day...


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

Brushing the teeth daily is the absolute best for dental care. It's not even as much the toothpaste as it is the brushing action. This is most effective and is what I recommend as a member of the veterinary team. 

Tartar Shield dental tabs (water additive) and chews. Greenie dental chews. Medical Medi-chews. ESSENTIAL healthymouth gel or water additive. These have recieved the veterinary oral health council approval and seem to be most effective to control plaque, tartar or both. http://www.vohc.org/accepted_products.htm 

There are dental diets out there by companies like Hills, Medi-cal or Purina Veterinary Diets. I'm not sure how members here feel about prescription diets but I will mention it.

I would not feed rawhides. They are not easily digestable and I don't see what good they would do for the teeth as they will soften. If you are looking for a long lasting chew, I would feed a bully stick which is more easily digestable.


----------



## denise3099 (Apr 3, 2012)

Are elk antlers as good as raw bone for cleaning teeth? Are antlers better than bully sticks? They don't smell or make a mess and last forever, but do they clean teeth?


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

denise3099 said:


> Are elk antlers as good as raw bone for cleaning teeth? Are antlers better than bully sticks? They don't smell or make a mess and last forever, but do they clean teeth?


I'm not sure about raw bones, but antlers are definitely better than bully sticks. I imagine it depends on what your dog does, but my dog chomps a bully stick to bits in minutes, whereas she gnaws and scrapes at an antler for a much longer period of time.

Ultimately though I think brushing is the way to go (raw bones aside). Biscuit's got clean teeth, but brushing helps more than her beloved antler does.

Also, to those who don't see a reason why not to feed raw bones from time to time...even aside from cost and logistics, many people just don't want raw meat all over the house and all over our dogs! Sure I could feed in a crate, but I don't want to clean the crate either. I'm not trying to start a fight -- this is just a choice people make.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

<<<<<<<<<Also, to those who don't see a reason why not to feed raw bones from time to time...even aside from cost and logistics, many people just don't want raw meat all over the house and all over our dogs! Sure I could feed in a crate, but I don't want to clean the crate either. I'm not trying to start a fight -- this is just a choice people make.<<<<<<

Marrow bones do make a mess, but neck bones and knuckle bones are very clean, there is little on them, and I feed them frozen so by the time they are thawed, anything messy is gone. I feed them most of the time outside in the yard if its nice out too.  Just ideas for those worried about a mess.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

CET toothpaste is the best, IMO. Jackson loves the flavor of it, and he hates having his teeth brushed, but CET is the only kind he tolerates well. The veterinary dentist he went to for surgery highly recommends it as well.

We do use petzlife a few times a week as well for maintence, and we bought a trial of HealthyMouth (which is the only VOHC approved gel/water additive that's proven to work, with trials/etc) but it's costly! Not sure it's worth the price or not yet, as he got his teeth professionally cleaned in November, so they'll still pretty white.

I also sprinke ProDen PlaqueOff on his food a few times a week, don't know if it does anything, but figure it can't hurt. He also gets bully sticks and Himalayan Chews.


----------



## denise3099 (Apr 3, 2012)

I want to try a turkey neck or pork rib as I heard marrow bones aren't as good and might cause diarrhea. also I heard frozen might leave teeth susceptible to cracking. Not sure if any of this is right but I've read it here.

But really a raw turkey neck is not something I want on my floor. That's something for outside with a hosing down before being allowed in the house. I don't know where ppl who feed raw feed their dogs! As soon as Carmen gets a chewie she runs straight to the couch with it. I's lose it if I found a raw sparerib on the couch.


----------



## KaywinnitLee (Jan 1, 2012)

I use Petrodex & a toddler toothbrush on my dog and she absolutely goes nuts for tooth brushing time! She smiles like a maniac when I am brushing her teeth. I give bully sticks 2x per week but I am not convinced that they do anything for her teeth. I also do a tartar scraping when needed but do not try this at home unless you have a cooperative dog because you could easily cause damage. I might be trying an electronic brush next but idk how she will do with that.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

denise3099 said:


> I want to try a turkey neck or pork rib as I heard marrow bones aren't as good and might cause diarrhea. also I heard frozen might leave teeth susceptible to cracking. Not sure if any of this is right but I've read it here.
> 
> But really a raw turkey neck is not something I want on my floor. That's something for outside with a hosing down before being allowed in the house. I don't know where ppl who feed raw feed their dogs! As soon as Carmen gets a chewie she runs straight to the couch with it. I's lose it if I found a raw sparerib on the couch.


I feed raw, and feed meals in a stainless bowl, in their crates. I usually give chew bones outside or on tile. We dont have much carpet, so its really a non issue for us. Marrow bones do tend to give diarrhea. Get neck bones or raw knuckle bones instead. Turkey necks wont do tons,for the teeth asmthey crunch them up and eat them. There isnt any scraping on the teeth. They can be a little beneficial if you are feeding them daily, but as a chew bone...not going to be,of much help. My medium and large dog crunch up a turkey neck in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Are there any toothpastes that don't have sorbitol in it? There are studies that show it can cause diabetes, and I don't want to give up one area for the benefit of the other.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Chubby, can you send me a link to one of those studies? I haven't heard that, and a quick Google search didn't turn anything up. Sorbitol isn't good in quantity, but I'm not going to worry about a little toothpaste.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

chubby said:


> Are there any toothpastes that don't have sorbitol in it? There are studies that show it can cause diabetes, and I don't want to give up one area for the benefit of the other.


Well, the amount you would use to brush your dog's teeth surely would not make a difference. Any high carb food fed to excess can cause diabetes, but in the same way that eating one small cookie a day with an otherwise healthy diet will not cause diabetes, I wouldn't worry about the small amount of artificial sweetener or sugar alcohol found in dental products. If you're feeding kibble, the amount in that would make a much bigger difference, even in the lowest carb ones out there (around 20%). There are toothpastes without sorbitol, but I haven't been able to find one myself that was also enzymatic. "All natural" type toothpastes just do not work as well in my experience.



hamandeggs said:


> Chubby, can you send me a link to one of those studies? I haven't heard that, and a quick Google search didn't turn anything up. Sorbitol isn't good in quantity, but I'm not going to worry about a little toothpaste.


Well, because sorbitol is a sugar alcohol, it is still absorbed, unlike many other artificial sweeteners. This makes it still kind of a no-no for diabetics, even though it's metabolized slower than sugar. I know a lot of sugar substitutes made for baking either have sorbitol or dextrose in them, so diabetics have to watch out sometimes (since they are marketed for diabetics a lot, but have some of the same drawbacks as regular sugar). I'm assuming something to do with this is what chubby is referring to.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> Well, because sorbitol is a sugar alcohol, it is still absorbed, unlike many other artificial sweeteners. This makes it still kind of a no-no for diabetics, even though it's metabolized slower than sugar. I know a lot of sugar substitutes made for baking either have sorbitol or dextrose in them, so diabetics have to watch out sometimes (since they are marketed for diabetics a lot, but have some of the same drawbacks as regular sugar). I'm assuming something to do with this is what chubby is referring to.


Yeah, I figured that too -- and I know there can be a problem with sorbitol building up in the system over time. But being not-great for people who already have diabetes is not the same as causing diabetes.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

hamandeggs said:


> Yeah, I figured that too -- and I know there can be a problem with sorbitol building up in the system over time. But being not-great for people who already have diabetes is not the same as causing diabetes.


For sure, especially in small amounts. And bread, rice and potatoes are bad for diabetics too...it's not just sweet stuff that causes problems.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I have to think the, um, gastrointestinal effects of too much sorbitol would probably be more of a drawback. I am very careful not to use more than a pea-size amount of Petrodex because the last night I need is a dog who got the runs from her toothpaste.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

hamandeggs said:


> I have to think the, um, gastrointestinal effects of too much sorbitol would probably be more of a drawback. I am very careful not to use more than a pea-size amount of Petrodex because the last night I need is a dog who got the runs from her toothpaste.


Hi,

SOrry I mis-wrote there! I meant that it can have ill effects on those with diabetes - not cause it lol. 

I am really worried about the loose stools/laxative effect it can have. My dog gets the runs from ANYTHING and EVERYTHING, even ingesting one of my hairs can do it for her. She gets loose stools frequently and there's nothing really that the vet says I can do about it...she just has a sensitive stomach. This is another big reason I'm scared to use Sorbitol-based toothpastes. 

Do you think dry brushing would do anything?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

chubby said:


> Hi,
> 
> SOrry I mis-wrote there! I meant that it can have ill effects on those with diabetes - not cause it lol.
> 
> ...


Yes, it would definitely help, but I find that flavored toothpastes make it a whole lot easier in the beginning. A big part of what brushing does is firm up the gumline, preventing pockets of bacteria from forming under there and causing gum disease. You won't get the benefits of the enzyme action toothpastes provide, but you will get some benefits. Maybe you could look into a sample sized tube to see if it causes upsets and if it doesn't you can use it to desensitize and stop when it's gone if you still object to the ingredients. 

Something likethis, though it's actually almost the same price as ahuge tube (same size as my human toothpaste) I usually buy without the brushes. Fwiw, Sydney's never had any digestive upsets from her toothpaste OR the chlorhexidine rinse I use that is mostly sorbitol.


----------



## franciswee (Sep 4, 2012)

Other than products, does anyone have any tips on how to brush a dog's teeth without agitating the dog? My mother's Jack Russel Terrier would get really aggressive and even resort to chewing up the toothbrush or my mom's fingers whenever she tries to brush her dog's teeth.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

franciswee said:


> Other than products, does anyone have any tips on how to brush a dog's teeth without agitating the dog? My mother's Jack Russel Terrier would get really aggressive and even resort to chewing up the toothbrush or my mom's fingers whenever she tries to brush her dog's teeth.


You have to desensitize your dog to brushing. It's going to take some time. Have a lot of your dog's favourite treats handy, and a clicker (load the clicker first). Click and treat and only progress when he's comfortable with the step before
1. Hand near muzzle but not touching
2. Hand touching muzzle for just a moment, and then longer.
3. Fingers touching muzzle a bit closer to the teeth line
4. Fingers gently and briefly lifting the lips of the muzzle
5. Fingers grazing the teeth lightly
6. Fingers grazing the back teeth lightly
7. Start process all over with a finger brush or a tooth brush, but this time,
8. Desensitize him to the toothbrush. Put his favourite flavour toothpaste on it and let him lick it off.
9. Hold the toothbrush near his face
10. Hold the toothbrush nearer to his muzzle
11. Place the toothbrush on his muzzle near his teeth

etc etc. you get the point. The key is not to advance to the next step until he's perfectly comfortable. If he's really aggressive, it will take a lot more time.


----------

